# anyone ever?



## oquinn (Sep 2, 2015)

Change out a old whizzer carb for a Mikuni carb ?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm sure it's been done.... would need similar cfm's... idle circuit


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?78035-The-Whizzer-Photo-Thread!&p=486259#post486259


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?76811-Whizzer-Motorbike-Restoration&p=479976#post479976


----------

